# 1500 Test level



## SuperLift (May 7, 2012)

I just came off a test prop/tren a cycle and about 10 days later I had my blood drawn.  My testosterone level came back around 1500.  I thought that it would be much lower after 10 days since it is test prop? Any thoughts? How long would you think it'd take to drop down?  Thanks


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

What are you running for PCT?


----------



## teezhay (May 7, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> What are you running for PCT?



I'd be interested in hearing what his PCT regimen is. I wouldn't even know what to do if I were him, because conventional wisdom dictates PCT should begin around 3-4 days after the last shot of prop/ace (any short ester compounds). But what do you do if bloodwork indicates your testosterone levels are still superhuman?


----------



## SuperLift (May 7, 2012)

Well im on .25mg arimidex everyday and 400iu hcg everyday.  I would like for my levels to be lower because im trying to increase my trt dose with my doc! LOL


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

Drop the hcg...problem solved


----------



## overburdened (May 7, 2012)

how much prop were you running?  Ten days isn't enough time, really, for the levels to come down to , say 400 or so... if you were running 700mg or more of prop a week.... also, are you sure it was prop?


----------



## SuperLift (May 7, 2012)

The bottle said it was prop lol. I got it from a source hear.  I was running it a little over 500mg/wk

Hate4theweak -  I am going to stop taking the hcg/arimidex and get labs drawn myself in a week.  Hopefully my test level will be significantly lower


----------



## overburdened (May 7, 2012)

SuperLift said:


> The bottle said it was prop lol. I got it from a source hear.  I was running it a little over 500mg/wk
> 
> Hate4theweak -  I am going to stop taking the hcg/arimidex and get labs drawn myself in a week.  Hopefully my test level will be significantly lower


how many mg/ml did it say it was... and what did it feel like(injection site) day after injecting?


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

hcg will increase levels as will an AI.  the half life of prop is 4 days, so if your levels were high, 10 days would only allow 2.5 half life drops.


----------



## SuperLift (May 7, 2012)

200mg/ml normal pain.. Im pretty sure the levels were high due to the hcg.


----------



## overburdened (May 7, 2012)

SuperLift said:


> 200mg/ml normal pain.. Im pretty sure the levels were high due to the hcg.


it wasn't prop.. probably cyp, but could be enanth...
125mg prop makes it so you cant sit for days!!!!!  cyp would be my guess... so, at 500/wk... I would get some blood drawn on your own at about 21 days out from last shot(see where you're at)... it will probably take just a little longer to get it down around 400 total test(which is probably where you may be able to convince your dr to up the dose a little...) too much under that, he may think you are screwing around to get it low... too much over that, he won't see the need to up dose...


----------



## SuperLift (May 7, 2012)

Yah, I over shot it the time before this at like 150!! lol


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

overburdened said:


> it wasn't prop.. probably cyp, but could be enanth...
> 125mg prop makes it so you cant sit for days!!!!!  cyp would be my guess... so, at 500/wk... I would get some blood drawn on your own at about 21 days out from last shot(see where you're at)... it will probably take just a little longer to get it down around 400 total test(which is probably where you may be able to convince your dr to up the dose a little...) too much under that, he may think you are screwing around to get it low... too much over that, he won't see the need to up dose...



I've used prop at 200 mgs and had no PIP.  How do you come to the conclusion it was cyp and not enanth or even prop.  I don't think you can make these assumptions based off of what we know.


----------



## overburdened (May 7, 2012)

he will know that it wasn't prop as he gets bloodwork done.... based on my experience with prop... he wasn't taking prop...  I'm not saying that I am willing to bet my life on it not being prop.. but I don't think it was based on what he has said in this thread...

OP, get blood work done on day 14 if you like(get it done on your own, not through trt dr)... if it is still above 1200, we can pretty much rest assured it wasn't prop(agreed?)

then, you can proceed at day 21(if it is over 1200 or so at day 14) as I stated earlier...  you def don't want to overshoot again and have your dr start questioning you...


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

yeah, I think if it's still elevated that far out, then I agree it wasn't prop, but with the AI and the hcg, I think it's still too soon to make any conclusive statements.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

SuperLift said:


> The bottle said it was prop lol. I got it from a source hear.  I was running it a little over 500mg/wk
> 
> Hate4theweak -  I am going to stop taking the hcg/arimidex and get labs drawn myself in a week.  Hopefully my test level will be significantly lower


Yes sir.. That should do it


----------



## SuperLift (May 7, 2012)

We will see..  Like I said, coming off the hcg/arimidex.. Ill give an update in a week or so..  Im just gonna do a privatemed lab for total test.. its like 50$


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

SuperLift said:


> We will see..  Like I said, coming off the hcg/arimidex.. Ill give an update in a week or so..  Im just gonna do a privatemed lab for total test.. its like 50$



do the women's hormone panel and you'll get a lot more tests for the same price.


----------



## SuperLift (May 7, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> do the women's hormone panel and you'll get a lot more tests for the same price.




I'll look in to that, thanks! Im all about saving $$


----------



## SuperLift (May 21, 2012)

for anyone that was following.....

I have yet to get my testosterone levels checked, but im sure they are way lower now.  I have noticed a huge decrease in libido since i have come off the hcg/arimidex


----------



## XYZ (May 21, 2012)

Well, the good news is the stuff was good.


----------



## chucky1 (May 21, 2012)

iv used alot of brands of prop and Iv never had any pain with prop, every one is diffident


----------



## Jb1988 (May 21, 2012)

I'm about to jump on some prop in a week or so. Where do you guys find is the best place with the least amount of pip. I've done delt,ass, quad. I've seen some guys say they go farther up the quad and don't get any pip


----------



## overburdened (May 22, 2012)

lets see some more blood work... how long you been off cycle?


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 22, 2012)

SuperLift said:


> I just came off a test prop/tren a cycle and about 10 days later I had my blood drawn.  My testosterone level came back around 1500.  I thought that it would be much lower after 10 days since it is test prop? Any thoughts? How long would you think it'd take to drop down?  Thanks


pm me with brand


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> pm me with brand



Deeznutz labs


----------



## SuperLift (May 22, 2012)

I probably wont be getting anymore bloodwork for another few month or so. Im starting back on my trt.


----------

